# Beach of the white sand



## petty (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello,

my aquarium, photo taken away in November 2009










this one take March 2010










Best Regards

Petty


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Petty, love the look of your aquarium. Question : Is the first image and second image just from different angles or is the second one take a bit after?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Looks like about 4 months from petty's post


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice scape! You've done a great job with those plants and the fish look quite happy. 

I'll move it to the proper forum (Aquascaping) as the TOTY contest for 2010 has been completed already.

-Dave


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

What type of stone did you utilize in this aquascape?


----------



## petty (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi,

thanks to all for the comments. Chris the second photo I took away four months after the first one. Ok Dave, sorry and thanks. Shark1505 I utilize 13 kg of Seiryu Stone.

Regards


Petty


----------

